# Can we Delete All on iPad?



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I hate having to click one message at a time to delete email messages from my iPad. Is there an easier way to empty the trash?


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

You can click the edit button at the top of any folder (like your inbox, for example), which displays check-circles next to all the messages.  touch each one to select, then click delete.  It occasionally screws up when deleting lots of messages at once, and a notification or phone call will erase your selection progress, so I'd suggest keeping the deletions down to batches of 100 or less.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

This is exactly what I'm sick of doing. I wanted to know if there was a better way. Select All followed by DELETE  - poof! Gone!


----------

